# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  English French Dictionary

## salihmob

* 
 High performance of the dictionary
 * Efficient data storage
 * You can browse the dictionary freely (i.e. not only find one single term)
 * User-friendly interface
 * If a term is not found, the dictionary finds the term most similar to this term
 * Search in both directions at once 
* Each translation could be easily traced in the dictionary – this function is very useful when finding synonyms or precise meaning of a word
 * KODi exists in many versions, which allows you to choose the most suitable parameters of the dictionary for your mobile phone
 * Until the final version is released, KODi is absolutely for free and could also be distributed freely
 * Supported languages: English-Czech, German-Czech, French-Czech, Spanish-Czech, English-German, English-French, English-Spanish, English-Slovak, English-Finnish, English-Croatian, English-Italian, English-Dutch, English-Norwegian, English-Polish, English-Turkish, German-French, German-Spanish, German-Slovak, German-Italian, German-Dutch, German-Norwegian, German-Polish, German-Portuguese, German-Turkish, English-Esperanto, English-Hiligaynon, English-Swahili, English-Tagalog, English-Japanese, English-Russian, German-Russian*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

